# Windows media player classic - Stays full screen and no controls available



## vm294 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, recently when I opened an .avi file with windows media player classic it automatically went full screen and there were no controls (seek bar, play, pause etc) available. The hotkeys did not work either. For instance the space bar usually acts as a play/pause button but now it doesnt do anything. THe only possible way to stop the movie from playing once it is in full screen is either by Alt+F4 or by starting the task manager. I have tried it with otherr files (.mkv) and it still does the same thing

I don't really now how to fix it (I have tried rebooting my PC several times!!  ) so please tell me if you know!

Thanks


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

hold down alt tap the enter key


----------

